

USPTO: Using Three Knowledge Bases To Diagnose Is Patentable [umm... how?] - tsestrich
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090831/0308556054.shtml

======
mmt
This is reminiscent of the patents for the ever-increasing number of blades in
face/leg shavers. We're up to 5 now.

These diagnostic ones are a couple generations behind ;)

